# network card speed



## askafrawy (Jun 22, 2008)

i have a problem with my network speed, as when i configured the speed of the network card to auto the internet bacame so slow while browsing,but when configured to 10 mbs-half dublex it bacame faster

i want to know is that right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like a bad cable have you tried using another Cat5 patch cord?


----------



## askafrawy (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks but what is the cat5 patch cord??
and can i apply the speed of my network adaptor to 10 Mbs to gain more speed from my DSL connection


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The patch cable is the wire between the computer and the modem/router.
Not sure what you mean "Can I apply the speed of my network adaptor to 10 Mbs to gain more speed from my DSL connection".


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Try setting the network throughput setting to 10Mbps Full Duplex. Half Duplex is actually slower - in a nutshell half duplex is like having a one-way street taking turns to switch directions to send/receive information, while full duplex is like a two-way street.


----------



## askafrawy (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks alot, i mean that when i change the default setting of the network adaptor to 10 Mbs instead of auto it became more stable


thanks alot for your care i ve changed the cables and the net is also slow :4-thatsba


----------

